

First commit in the Go source tree was in 1972 - bockris
http://golang.org/change/f6182e5abf5e

======
bockris
via Andrew Gerrand (enneff on HN)

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/106356964679457436995/posts/iuMr...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/106356964679457436995/posts/iuMrWc8b3dU)

question 5

be sure to walk a few commits forward.

